# Low fat Kong stuffing suggestions?



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

What does everyone fill their Kongs with?

Is there anything lower in fat and calories that I can stuff it with besides PB?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Yup, you can plug up the little end and add kibble and chicken broth and freeze it. You can also put pureed pumpkin in it and freeze it.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> Yup, you can plug up the little end and add kibble and chicken broth and freeze it. You can also put pureed pumpkin in it and freeze it.


oh, great ideas!
The Kong keeps him so buys, but I am afraid PB 2x a day will pack on the pounds really fast!

Thanx so much for the suggestions.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Try carrots. Or put a bit of PB in it, add kibble, and put a bit more PB in to top it off. Then deduct that kibble from his daily amt.

I also freeze the PB filled Kong so it last longer, but on the days I use PB in the Kong, he gets a bit less food to compensate.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yogurt with kibble mixed in and then frozen...solid. DO NOT use sugar free yogurt however...it has artificial sweetner and those are toxic to dogs.

Cut back on food when giving these tho.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I take a quart of plain yogurt, three frozen bananas, large spoonfull of peanut butter and approx. a handfull of puppy chow and throw it all in a blender. Then I fill up two Kongs and freeze. The remaining mixtureI put in the fridge. Lasts about a week. Dogs seem to like it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

One of Daisy's favorites is baked sweet potato mixed up with a few cubes of cheese. 

Yummmm


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

having 2 is a great idea! 
I should get my mom to buy Cody one for Christmas.
We are still using the puppy one, lol he can fit it in his mouth now so I really have to get out and get the large one.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you really want to stay low fat/calories, use the KONG to feed your dog his daily ration of food. Mix the kibble with just enough wet food to make it a bit pasty and stuff it in the KONG.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> If you really want to stay low fat/calories, use the KONG to feed your dog his daily ration of food. Mix the kibble with just enough wet food to make it a bit pasty and stuff it in the KONG.


That is a good idea too! he usualy wolf's his food down faster then we can blink.


----------

